# iCloud drive - Je ne peux pas activer Dossiers bureau et Documents



## titus64 (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous.
Dernièrement, j'ai effectué une clean install sur mon MacBook pro.

Tout fonctionne à merveille, mis à part un problème avec iCloud Drive : je peux cliquer la case Dossiers Bureau et Documents,... mais elle ne reste pas activée !
Donc, la synchronisation pour ces dossiers ne se fait pas.

Une piste ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## dustin (22 Octobre 2022)

titus64 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Dernièrement, j'ai effectué une clean install sur mon MacBook pro.
> 
> Tout fonctionne à merveille, mis à part un problème avec iCloud Drive : je peux cliquer la case Dossiers Bureau et Documents,... mais elle ne reste pas activée !
> ...


Bonjour @titus64,

J'ai eu un problème de synchro iCloud avec des signets Safari. Ton problèmes bien que different semble trouver la même origine que pour moi. Alors je t'invites à consulter le solutions qui m'a été données par un membre de ce forum à l'adresse suivante :Synchro iCloud 

En espérant que ton soucis se résolve facilement .

Bien à toi.


----------

